# G4M3vsHe-111vsIL-4



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay me new thread...........choose


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go with the He-111. It was wasn't the fastest and had less range than the other two, but it was heavily armed as opposed to the IL-4, which only had 3 machine guns for defense, where the He-111 had 7. It also was more heavily armored than the Betty, which like other japanese planes, lacked self sealing fuel tanks.

The only part where I would go with the Betty is it was the fastest, had incredible range, and could also carry torpedoes. But I wouldn't be fond of having my air crews packed in a flying gas tank.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2008)

I too will have to go with the He 111. It was not the best but I believe of the above it had the best overall combination of firepower, performance, etc.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll have to agree with Thorlifter and Adler on this one...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2008)

He-111 for me to.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 3, 2008)

THanks guys........


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

and yet another vote for the he 111.

I personally love its design.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

A Heinkel 111 with the speed and range of the Betty, that would have caused trouble me think...


----------

